# Jump started Generac 7000exl electric start wrong way



## kubota5 (Aug 15, 2020)

hey made a huge mistake and jumpstarted the generator wrong. i jumpstarted the electric starter backwards. after i pressed the starter button smoke came out of the electric motor at the end of the generator. after that it doesnt produce power. i reset all circuit breakers. i took the cover off the motor and noticed the rectifer was fryed. i ordered that and replaced it. still no power.there are 2 rectifers.i ordered another one and will replace that too even though it doesnt look burnt. is there any fuses on this unit. thanks. any help will be appreciated


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is the make and model on the gen set and the engine?
make sure you mark the battery wires for future use.
they make red electrical tape for marking the positive cables and wires.
i always use a red paint pen for marking the battery positive post plus sign for fast
id of that post.
honda does have a fuse for the key switch assy.


----------



## kubota5 (Aug 15, 2020)

iowagold said:


> what is the make and model on the gen set and the engine?
> make sure you mark the battery wires for future use.
> they make red electrical tape for marking the positive cables and wires.
> i always use a red paint pen for marking the battery positive post plus sign for fast
> ...


its a briggs and stratton. the model number is 01470-0, the serial number is 7552786. there is also another sticker thats says the engine id number is 0009352EHF and serial number 1332409. i posted pictures below. the wires are marked i just wasnt paying attention


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

> after i pressed the starter button smoke came out of the electric motor at the end of the generator. after that it doesnt produce power.


I'm not quite following, the alternator smoked? With the engine running the outlets have no voltage?


----------



## kubota5 (Aug 15, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> I'm not quite following, the alternator smoked? With the engine running the outlets have no voltage?


the electric starter rectifer was smoking, replaced that. there is still no power when the engine is running


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Ok. There is a rectifier deticated to producing DC power to charge the starter battery. Is the problem, your starting battery is not charging while the generating is running? 

Or the alternator is not producing power at the control panels AC outlets? Or Both??


----------



## kubota5 (Aug 15, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Ok. There is a rectifier deticated to producing DC power to charge the starter battery. Is the problem, your starting battery is not charging while the generating is running?
> 
> Or the alternator is not producing power at the control panels AC outlets? Or Both??


i dont have the starter battery connected. the battery is dead. i disconnected the battery cable leads and hooked up my jumpbox to start the generator with electric start. at first i hooked up the jump box clamps to the wrong cable (hot to neutral)


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Or the alternator is not producing power at the control panels AC outlets? Or Both??





kubota5 said:


> i dont have the starter battery connected. the battery is dead. i disconnected the battery cable leads and hooked up my jumpbox to start the generator with electric start. at first i hooked up the jump box clamps to the wrong cable (hot to neutral)


@kubota5, you still haven't answered @drmerdp's question re: power production...


----------



## kubota5 (Aug 15, 2020)

tabora said:


> @kubota5, you still haven't answered @drmerdp's question re: power production...


sorry still doesn’t produce any power at all


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i am thinking avr is bad or brushes if it has them


----------



## kubota5 (Aug 15, 2020)

iowagold said:


> i am thinking avr is bad or brushes if it has them


i already ordered another rectifer and avr, it should be coming thursday


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the stator winding's with a good ohm meter.
something is up.

so the engine it starts and runs now?
just no ac power out? right?


----------



## kubota5 (Aug 15, 2020)

iowagold said:


> check the stator winding's with a good ohm meter.
> something is up.
> 
> so the engine it starts and runs now?
> just no ac power out? right?


ill check that tomorrow and yeah always started right up, just no ac power


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the rotor diodes too. as well as the electrical on the rotor.


----------



## kubota5 (Aug 15, 2020)

thanks for all the help, i will check that too


----------

